# Incorporating: are there tax implications btw Ltd, Inc, or Corp?



## Michael W (May 10, 2011)

Hi there,

My partners and I are about to incorporate our company and wondered if there are any tax implications or advantages between Limited, Incorporated, or Corporation? Or, are they all viewed the same from a tax perspective by the CRA?

Please advise, thanks.
Michael W.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

They are just all different ways to describe the same beast. Typically Limited is used to describe a sub of a US Corp, but if your only place of business is here, then any of the names are fine.

Now if you decide on a provincial registration then it would be most appropriate to specify AAA (Ont) Ltd. But it is not necessary.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

Corporations can issue Shares, Limited Companies can't.


----------



## Michael W (May 10, 2011)

Thank you both for the clarification...we are incorporating Federally and will be issuing shares so Inc. or Corp will be the choices. We will also have a US division of our Canadian company. Would we then choose Limited for this division?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

There are no restrictions on naming (other than to avoid confusion with third parties).


----------

